# Kein Geschenk, der JDBC-Treiber !



## Guest (4. Feb 2004)

Hallo!

Ich versuche experimenierenderweise eine mySQL-DB mit Java zu benutzen.
Das ist allerding immer mehr Leid als Freud'. Diverse Tutorials und Foren haben mich nicht voran gebracht.
Es muß etwas ziemlich dummes verkehrt machen. Ich weiß aber nicht, was.
Ich habe mir ein kleines Testprogramm nach Anleitung zusammengebastelt und das gibt mir folgende Meldung aus:

"SQLException: No suitable driver
SQLState: 08001
VendorError: 0"

Meine Installation sieht so aus:
mySQL: 4.0.17
JDBC-Treiber: mysql-connector-java-3.0.10-stable-bin.jar
IDE: Eclipse 2.1.1
OS: Win XP

JDBC-Treiber-jar-File ist in javaverzeichnis\lib\ext kopiert.
Vor lauter Verzweiflung habe ich auch noch den classpath nach Anleitung aus der Treiberreferenz gesetzt.
Nützt aber alles nichts.
Hier also jetzt mein nach Anleitung zusammengebastelter Code:


```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.SQLException;

public class Auf_DB_zugreifen {
	public static void main(String[] args) {	
		try { 
		    Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance(); 
		    } catch (Exception ex) { 
		    // handle the error: Bei mir ist noch nix zu behandeln.
		    }
		try {
			Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://(meinrechner)/(meineDB)?user=(ich)&password=(meinpasswort)");
			// Do something with the Connection: Würde ich ja gerne.
			} catch (SQLException ex) {
			// handle any errors: Schön, die Meldungen kriege ich. Aber das hilft mir leider nicht.
			System.out.println("SQLException: " + ex.getMessage()); 
			System.out.println("SQLState: " + ex.getSQLState()); 
			System.out.println("VendorError: " + ex.getErrorCode()); 
			}
	}
}
```

Die in "Connection conn=blabla" mit "meineDB" angesprochene DB existiert natürlich.

Hat jemand einen Dunst, was ich verkehrt mache???
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## AlArenal (4. Feb 2004)

Ersetze mal


```
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
```

mit


```
Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
```


Hast du vielleicht mehrere JVMs installiert und den Treiber einfach bei der falschen abgelegt, bzw. in Eclipse die falsche JVM benutzt?


----------



## Guest (4. Feb 2004)

Hmmm.
Dein alternativer Codevorschlag führt zum leider selben Ergebnis.

Ob ich mehrere JVM installiert habe, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke aber, wenn das so wäre, wüßte ich das, weil ich das ja absichtlich gemacht haben müßte.
Es gibt bei mir auf c:\ ein Verzeichnis "j2SDK1.4.2" mit allem was da rein gehört.
Dann gibt es einen Ordner "eclipse" unter "c:\programme".
Wenn ich mir die für Laien wie mich überaus verwirrende Eclipse-Konfiguration im Info-Teil meines Eclipse anschaue, sieht es, für mich zumindest, so aus, als ob das schon die "richtige" VM benutzt.

Vielleicht hast du ja noch einer Idee, was ich falsch machen könnte?!
Jedenfalls schon mal besten Dank für die ssssssssuperschnelle Antwort.

Normal mache ich ja immer gerne mit VB rum. Vielleicht ist das liebe Java doch nix für Otto-Normalverbraucher....


----------



## AlArenal (4. Feb 2004)

Naja, ich finde, dass Eclipse nichts für "Normalverbraucher" ist 

Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit:
Das .jar entpacken (z.B. mit WinZip) und den Inhalt in das Verzeichnis mit deinem Projekt reinkopieren.


----------



## Guest (4. Feb 2004)

Ooooh JAAAAA!  

Das hat schon mal ein bissl was gefruchtet. Muß man ja erst mal drauf kommen, daß das Eclipse in "Datei>importieren>komprimierte Datei(ZIP)" auch jar-Dateien nimmt. Wußte ich nicht.
Dann mußte ich nur noch meinen Projektordner als Ziel wählen.... Männchen loslaufen lassen... 

Sehr gut.
Ich habe zwar jetzt 'nen anderen Fehler:

SQLException: Invalid authorization specification,  message from server: "Access denied for user: 'xxx@xxx' (Using password: YES)"
SQLState: 28000
VendorError: 1045

...aber gut. Das sieht schon mal nicht so abgespaced aus. Den Server findet es weingstens.

Aber mein fantastisches, frisch runtergeladenes mySQL-Controlcenter läßt mich nämlich keine Benutzer anlegen...
...und ich weiß natürlich nicht, warum. Da habe ich jetzt auch schon die halbe Nacht dran rumgedoktort.
Vielleicht kommt da der Fehler mit "Access denied" her.

Idee dazu???


----------



## AlArenal (4. Feb 2004)

Standardbenutzer für eine frische MySQL-Installation ist root, ohne Passwort. Wenn du dich damit über mysqlcc einloggst, kannst du auch weitere Benutzer anlegen, Zugriffsrechte setzen, etc. Siehe MySQL-Doku.


----------



## Guest (4. Feb 2004)

Die mySQL-Doku habe ich in den für mich wichtigsten Teilen so halbwegs gelesen. (sofern ich überhaupt beurteilen kann, was da für mich wichtig ist).

Ich muß jetzt wirklich mal ganz blöd fragen: Wie logge ich mit mit irgendwas (z.B. root) "über mysqlcc" ein?

Für mich sieht das so aus: Ich starte in meiner Programmleiste das "MySQL Control Center". Dann öffnet sich ein wunderbares Fenster mit dem "Consolenmanager".
Darin befinden sich Benutzer, die Datenbanken und die Administration.
Es gibt vier Benutzer (keinen davon habe ich angelegt, die waren alle von Anfang an da):
@%
@localhost
root@%
root@localhost

Dann gibt es drei Datenbanken:
mysql (muß laut Doku existieren. logisch.)
test (auch klar aus der doku)
meineDB (die habe ich mit einem Assistenten, dessen Name ich nicht mehr weiß, automatisch generiert)

Ich würde jetzt erwarten, daß ich einfach auf das Neuer-Benutzer-Icon klicken kann und so einen neuen Benutzer anlegen kann. Kann ich aber nicht.
Das Fenster dafür geht zwar auf und ich kann da allerhand Sachen zusammenklicken, aber im Ergebnis kriege ich immer Fehlermeldungen wie diese:


> [meineServer] FEHLER 1044: Access denied for user: '@localhost' to database 'meineDB'



Was ich da zusammenklicken wollte: Ich wollte einen Benutzer "TestBenutzer" ohne Passwort anlegen, der auf die Datenbank "meineDB" zugreifen kann und alle Privilegien hat.

Was tun ?


----------



## AlArenal (4. Feb 2004)

> @%



Ohne Benutzernamen kommt man von überall aus in die Datenbank.



> Ich würde jetzt erwarten, daß ich einfach auf das Neuer-Benutzer-Icon klicken kann und so einen neuen Benutzer anlegen kann. Kann ich aber nicht.



Falsch. Wie gesagt, Doku lesen. Gibts ein fettes und breites Kapitel über user administration, access privileges, etc.



> Was ich da zusammenklicken wollte: Ich wollte einen Benutzer "TestBenutzer" ohne Passwort anlegen, der auf die Datenbank "meineDB" zugreifen kann und alle Privilegien hat.



Dafür braucht es lediglich eine neue Zeile in der einen und eine neue Zeile in der anderen Tabelle zzgl. eines Reloads der DB. Aber man sollte schon wissen, was man tut, auch wenn man dafür ein GUI hat.



> Wie logge ich mit mit irgendwas (z.B. root) "über mysqlcc" ein?



Indem du die passenden Parameter in den Einstellungen zum jeweiligen Server passend editierst.



> Was tun ?



Die Doku genauer lesen!


----------



## Guest (4. Feb 2004)

OK. Danke soweit, AlArenal.
Ich bin jezt auf jeden Fall ein gutes Stück weiter.

Dann werde ich mir das fette breite Kapitel noch mal fett und breit durchlesen.
Von wegen "man sollte schon wissen was man tut": Ich bin wirklich Laie auf dem Gebiet und die Doku ist m.E. wirklich nicht das aller-newbie-freundlichste. Ich wollte einfach mal sehen, was man mit einer freien DB, einer freien IDE etc. so alles machen kann.

Ich bin nicht gerade der Bezwinger der Kommandozeile und will mir aus lauter Spaß an der Freude den ganzen Kram in meiner Freizeit mit möglichst einfachen Mitteln und möglichst effizient (weil die Freizeit knapp ist) aneignen.

Mit:


> Indem du die passenden Parameter in den Einstellungen zum jeweiligen Server passend editierst.


kann ich nicht grade soviel anfangen.

Hättest du jetzt geschrieben: "Mach mal einen Rechsklick auf den Server, klick 'bearbeiten' an und gib als Benutzername 'root' ein", dann hätte ich das leichter verstanden. Das habe ich nämlich nach dem Lesen deiner Antwort und einigem Nachdenken jetzt gemacht und es hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Wie dem auch sei:  So ein ganz großer Volldepp bin ich jedenfalls nicht und fühle mich insofern auch nicht wirklich wohl, wenn ich geschulmeistert werde. Wenn ich das in der Doku übersichtlich gefunden hätte, hätte ich wohl kaum im Forum gefragt.
Du hast mir jetzt mit zwei Sachen ganz prima geholfen. AlArenal sei gedankt.


----------



## AlArenal (5. Feb 2004)

Um einmal etwas klarzustellen:

Ich habe kein Problem damit anderen zu helfen, aber an erster Stelle kommt die Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Ich nehme niemanden an die Hand und kaue ihm seine Mahlzeiten vor, das bringt mir nichts (ich muss nämlich auch noch meine Brötchen verdienen) und dir auch nicht. Es ist unbedingt erforderlich zu wissen, wie man sich benötigte Informationen selbst beschafft und erarbeitet. Wenn du damit ein Problem haben solltest, wäre vielleicht ein VHS-Kurs angebracht, da hst du den passenden Rahmen. Ich für meinen Teil habe meine Zeit nämlich nicht gestohlen.

Das ist keine Böswilligkeit, aber von nichts kommt nunmal auch nichts.


----------



## Guest (5. Feb 2004)

Ich sehe schon - von dir kann ich noch einiges lernen. Zum Beispiel die zweckmäßige Gestaltung der Mensch-Mensch-Schnittstelle.

Wenn wir uns denn jetzt schon so sinnlos Bösartigkeiten an den Kopf hauen:
Dann stelle ich auch mal was klar:

Was du gemacht hast, war doch von Anfang an Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Alla. Ist doch in Ordnung.



> Ich nehme niemanden an die Hand und kaue ihm seine Mahlzeiten vor,


Dazu: Das letzte mal, als mir jemand derart leerreiche Botschaften verkündet hat, war vor 12 Jahren beim Bund. Ein vielgeliebter StUffz. Ich wollte auch garnicht vom Babba beim Händchen genommen werden und auch keine Mahlzeiten von dir vorgekaut bekommen. Vorverdaut wäre besser. Du hast ja auch nicht vorgekaut, sondern gesagt, wie man was bestimmtes kocht. Mehr wollte ich ja auch garnicht.



> das bringt mir nichts (ich muss nämlich auch noch meine Brötchen verdienen) und dir auch nicht.


Dazu: Wenn's dir nichts bringen würde, würdest du sowas nicht machen. So rational mußt du als ausgewiesener Entwickler schon sein. Das ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint. Im übrigen hat mir dein An-die-Hand-nehmen und Vorkauen jede Menge gebracht. Dinge, die für dich so banal sind, daß sie dich wahrscheinlich schon langweilen, während du deine Antwort schreibst, sind für Leute wie mich halbwegs große Schritte. Es hat mir also was gebracht!!!



> Es ist unbedingt erforderlich zu wissen, wie man sich benötigte Informationen selbst beschafft und erarbeitet.


Donnerwetter. Das mußt du an der Hochschule gelernt haben. Kannst du dir vorstellen, daß andere Leute auch was studiert haben und das sogar sehr gut begriffen haben? So ein Satz ist das, was ich mit "schulmeistern" meine. Außerdem: Ich hab' sie doch beschafft. Nicht daß du dich jetzt ausgenutzt fühlst, weil du es wahrscheinlich erarbeitet hast und ich Informationen jetzt einfach von dir beschafft habe. Als Entwickler weißt du ja selbst am besten, daß das Rad nicht zweimal erfunden werden muß. Ich will ja auch nicht der Java-MySQL-Gott werden. Das bist du ja schon.



> Wenn du damit ein Problem haben solltest, wäre vielleicht ein VHS-Kurs angebracht, da hast du den passenden Rahmen.


Eijei, du tust mir weh! Endlich sagt mir jemand, wo ich schnell und kompetent die Lösung spezieller Probleme bei der Handhabung des MySQLControlcenter und des JDBC-Treibers in Eclipse vermittelt kriege. Bedankt. Ist ja nett, daß du es mit "solltest" als ein Möglichkeit tarnst.



> Ich für meinen Teil habe meine Zeit nämlich nicht gestohlen.


Siehst du. Ich auch nicht. Deshalb finde ich die 530-Seiten-Doku  weniger eingängig als dieses wirklich gute Forum.
Aber trotz daß ich meine Zeit, genau wie du, nicht gestohlen habe,  nehme ich mir die Zeit für unsere nette Kommunikation. Und weißt du was - ich wette meinen Arsch drauf, daß du von deiner redlich erworbenen Zeit einen kleinen Happen opferst und nochmal reinguckst.



> Das ist keine Böswilligkeit, aber von nichts kommt nunmal auch nichts.


Ich weiß, allen Ernstes. Geht mir wirklich genauso. Das ist irgendwie fehlgeleitete Kommunikation, was wir da machen.
Das von nix nix kommt weiß ich genauso wie du.
Vielleicht solten wir irgendwo mal einen Thread aufmachen, der sich mit der Zusammenarbeit von Entwicklern und Nichtentwicklern beschäftigt. Im übrigen schaffen wir beide zumindest ungefähr im selben Sektor. Bei uns heißen die Kinder halt nicht MySQL und Java sondern Solid Flow Engine und Uniface. Entwickler bin ich allerdings nicht. Die sitzen aber mit mir im selben Büro - und weil ich mit denen zusammenarbeite, muß ich ungefähr wissen, was die Jungs da so treiben. Deshalb bastel ich in meiner Freizeit ein bissl mit verschiedenen Sprachen rum und wollte mich jetzt halt mal mit einer DB auseinandersetzen.

Also: Nichts für ungut. Nachdem ich jetzt auch mal was klargestellt habe: Frieden?! Abgesehen davon, daß du halt wie ein Entwickler rüberkommst bist du nämlich bestimmt ein netter Mensch.


----------



## AlArenal (6. Feb 2004)

Ich reagiere eben allergisch, wenn ich den Eindruck bekomme, jemand möchte alles haben und nichts tun. So funktioniert es nunmal nicht und am meisten lernt man eben durch Trial-und-Error. Was man einemal selbst verbockt hat, merkt man sich und erinnert sich das nächste Mal dran.

Und so gewisse Dinge sollte man voraussetzen können. Dazu gehört das Durchwühlen von Menüs in neuen Programmen ebenso wie der Test mit der rechten Maustaste - Windows-Standardverhalten eben.

In letzter Zeit sind mir vermutlich zu viele Informatik-Studenten im Bekanntenkreis untergekommen, bei denen ich eine Hasskappe bekomme. Ich studiere mal einfach Informatik, weil mit Computern geht immer was, aber ansonsten hab ich keinen Plan und vor allem auch keinen Bock welchen zu bekommen. Da wird Linux schonmal als "schwule Scheiße" bezeichnet (und zwar ernsthaft), weil jemand nicht mit wenigen Mausklicks eine veraltete Distro mit Treibern für brandneue Grafikhardware updaten kann und einen Kernel bauen kann und will man nicht - da löscht man lieber Linux.

In letzter Zeit ist mir soviel geballte Borniertheit untergekommen, dass ich vielleicht mitunter etwas überempfindlich reagiere. Für mich ist es immer ultima ratio in einem Forum fremde Leute zu fragen, vorher lese ich lieber zig Tutorials, man-Pages, ... Irgendwo hat man ja auch einen gewissen Ehrgeiz, der nur dadurch befreidigen kann, die Lösung selbst gefunden zu haben und nicht sie von wem anders vorgekaut zu bekommen. 

Und gerade was deine Problematik angeht gibt es schiere Unmengen an guten Infos im Netz.


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2004)

Sowas, du bist ja noch wach und am Rechner!

Freut mich, daß du auch mal kräftig an der Friedenspfeife ziehst.
Sollte ich bei dir den Eindruck erweckt haben, nur haben und nichts tun zu wollen:
Ich glaube, das hat vielleicht ein wenig getäuscht. Ich weiß schon halbwegs genau, wo man was findet.
Das ist im eigenen "Fachgebiet" auch nicht schwer. Da kenne ich meine Tutorials, Foren und Bücher.
Prinzipiell weiß man dann natürlich auch, wie man andere Sachen sucht.
Aber definitiv: Der Nerd googelt im eigenen Bereich besser als Fachfremde.
Ich hatte im Vorfeld meiner Forumfrage wirklich einiges nachgelesen.
Gefühlte 99,9% davon war dieselbe Information wie in deiner ersten Antwort.
Das klappte in meinem speziellen Fall aber leider eben nicht.
Und Trial und Error hatte ich auch ordendlich gemacht. Eber eben nicht Rechtsklick auf den Server.
Bei uns muß ich manchmal am SQL-Server-Frontend rumdilletantieren, aber ich hab noch nie das Kontextmenü vom Server aufgemacht.
Ansonsten weiß ich schon, was das ist.

Gut, das mit den Informatikstudenten kann ich nachvollziehen.
An der Uni bei mir saßen im Wahlfach Wirtschafsinormatik Leute mit mir im "Algos& Datenstrukturen am Beispiel Java"-Kurs (siehst du, zur VHS muß ich doch nicht mehr), die wußten nicht, "wie eine geschweifte Klammer geht" oder was Programmcode überhaupt ist. Die haben Wirtschaftsinformatik als Wahlfach gewählt! Hallo?!
Klar, man muß nicht wissen, wie eine geschweifte Klammer geht. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, wie ich den ßiehcS-JBDC-Treiber drangeflanscht kriege. Aber stimmt, die haben keinen Spaß dran. Ich glaube, denen fehlt der emotionale Bezug zu Rechnern. Seit meinem ersten 64er liebe ich Rechner.

Für Informatik reicht's bei mir aber vom Sich-mit-Mathe-beschäftigen-Wollen-und-Talent-haben nicht.
Ich programmier halt so vor mich hin zur privaten Erbauung und finde es sehr angenehm, 
mit Computern und in der SW-Entwicklung meine Brötchen verdienen zu können.

Jaja, das liebe Linux. Irgendwann werde ich auch mal mein coming-out haben.
Jedenfalls habe ich seit einigen Wochen eine vorzüglich gebrannte SuSe-DVD hier liegen und auf meiner neuen Hauptplatte eine extra Partition freigehalten.
Das Knoppix habbich auch schon mal reingesteckt und ein bissl rumgeklickt. Kann also nicht mehr lange dauern.
Die Geburtswehen sollen ja heute auch nicht mehr so heftig sei. O.k.- ich weiß... SuSe ist für Lutscher.
Wer was auf sich hält hat Debian und Kram, und wer's drauf hat, bastelt grade alles selber.
Aber gut, wass meinst du, wie oft ich dann im Forum "blöd" fragen würde???

Zu dem selbst Lösung finden und dem zum befriedigenden Ergeiz: Ja, kenn ich.
Meine Welt ist seit einiger Zeit aber VB gewesen.
Mit kleineren Ausflügen nach Eclipse, wegen open-source-freundlicher Gesinnung, UML-Plugins, OS-unabhängigen Sprachen und weil es einfach eine geile IDE ist.

Was für mich bei (für mich) NEUEN Sachen aber wichtig ist: Ich muß SCHNELL einen ANFANGS-Erfolg sehen, der mir sagt:
"Jawohl, da geht was!". Und das ist eben nicht zum 752igsten mal ein "hello world" zu kompilieren.
Ein gelungener Datenbankzugriff sollte es schon sein. Wenigstens EINER. Dann geht was.
Dank deiner Hilfe hat's ja dann auch geklappt.
Grade deswegen hat mich dein Posting mit der VHS echt wahnsinnig geärgert.
Ich war so sauer, daß ich heute auf der Arbeit sogar bei den Entwicklern über dich abgekotzt habe.
Deine vielzitatige Antwort war ja schon die richtige Lösung. Aber halt wie ein Entwickler rübergebracht.

Wenn's recht ist, würde ich gerne noch ein wenig mehr von deinem Wissen schmarotzen:
Poste doch mal deine zehn besten MySQL/Java/Eclipse-Links.

Nochmals vielen Dank !!!


----------



## AlArenal (6. Feb 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sowas, du bist ja noch wach und am Rechner!



Wach würde ich das nicht unbedingt nennen. Das waren die letzten Zuckungen vor dem Blackout 



> Aber stimmt, die haben keinen Spaß dran. Ich glaube, denen fehlt der emotionale Bezug zu Rechnern. Seit meinem ersten 64er liebe ich Rechner.



Jaja, die guten alten Zeiten.. C-64, Atari ST, Commodore Amiga und dann diese hässlichen PCs mit der bescheidenen Grafik, dem Piepssound und den überaus hässlichen Desktop-Gehäusen...



> Für Informatik reicht's bei mir aber vom Sich-mit-Mathe-beschäftigen-Wollen-und-Talent-haben nicht.



Rate mal, warum ich abgebrochen habe.. 



> O.k.- ich weiß... SuSe ist für Lutscher.
> Wer was auf sich hält hat Debian und Kram, und wer's drauf hat, bastelt grade alles selber.



Nach einer erschreckenden Slackware-Erfahrung habe ich meine ersten Schritte damals auch mit SuSE gemacht. Debian habe ich irgendwie ausgelassen und benutze nur noch Gentoo - das ist noch schlimmer 



> Mit kleineren Ausflügen nach Eclipse, wegen open-source-freundlicher Gesinnung, UML-Plugins, OS-unabhängigen Sprachen und weil es einfach eine geile IDE ist.



Ich lese immer allerlei Artikel über Eclipse, sowohl online als auch in der c't und iX, aber ich kann dem Ding bisher nicht viel abgewinnen. Irgendwie kommen Eclipse und ich nicht auf einen Nenner. Dafür schlage ich mich dann eben mit JBuilder und Netbeans rum.



> Was für mich bei (für mich) NEUEN Sachen aber wichtig ist: Ich muß SCHNELL einen ANFANGS-Erfolg sehen, der mir sagt:
> "Jawohl, da geht was!". Und das ist eben nicht zum 752igsten mal ein "hello world" zu kompilieren.
> Ein gelungener Datenbankzugriff sollte es schon sein. Wenigstens EINER. Dann geht was.



Du meinst ein 
	
	
	
	





```
select 'Hello World';
```
 ?? 




> Wenn's recht ist, würde ich gerne noch ein wenig mehr von deinem Wissen schmarotzen:
> Poste doch mal deine zehn besten MySQL/Java/Eclipse-Links.



Puh.. hm... weiß net ob ich unbedingt auf 10 komme.. mal sehen...

Immer wieder klasse ist natürlich die MySQL-Dokumentation. Aus Bequemlichkeit benutze ich meist ein .chm-File, welches ich von Zeit zu Zeit mal auf den Stand der Dinge bringe. Bei der Gelegenheit sehe ich auch gerade, das Version 4.0.17 raus ist:
http://www.mysql.com/documentation/index.html


Mit Tutorials und Auszügen aus ihren Büchern sorgen die Jungs von O'Reilly immerwieder für ein Leseerlebnis, auch wenn ich für mich selbst noch auf ein paar Profi-Artikel für MySQL warte, aber vielleicht gibt das Teil einfach net mehr her:
http://www.onlamp.com/onlamp/general/mysql.csp


Wieder mal O'Reilly, diesmal aber alles rund um Java:
http://www.onjava.com/


Die meisten Artikel sind zwar zum Thema Skriptsprachen, aber dann und wann gibts auch mal zum Thema Datenbanken, JSP, Swing, u.ä.:
http://www.devshed.com/


Wenn es um überzeugende Lösungen geht, darf auch IBM nicht fehlen:
http://www-136.ibm.com/developerworks/java/


Nochmal IBM, diesmal etwas praktischer zum Thema Java:
http://www.alphaworks.ibm.com/java


Und dasselbe zum Thema Eclipse:
http://www.alphaworks.ibm.com/eclipse


Suns eigenes Java-Portal darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:
http://www.java.net


Das sind so die, die ich auf Anhieb im Kopf habe. Da ich die letzten Jahre mehr mit PHP gemacht habe, mag mir da noch einiges abgehen.


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2004)

> Du meinst:
> select 'Hello World';
> ??



Hey, du hast ja sogar Humor!!!

Warum ich Eclipse nehme?
Die großen Jungs an der Uni sagen immer, das die großen Jungs seit einiger Zeit gerne Eclipse nehmen.
Ich hatte in meiner Frühphase mit so einem Freeware-Mini-Java-Editor rumgemacht.
Das war für ein "hello world" auch noch o.k.
Vom VB her bin aber schon eher eine "richtige" IDE gewohnt (Onkel Bill macht ja nicht nur Mist. Ich bin jetzt wirklich kein MS-Hasser. Wenn man ehrlich ist, ist die Software von denen garnicht schlecht. Da arbeiten ja schon halbwegs gebildete Leute. Meine Probleme mit MS sind eher "filosofischer" Art, von wegen Geschäftspolitik und so.),
also war dann beim dritten Java-Hello-World eine IDE fällig.
Der Bauer frißt das, was er kennt. An der Uni hatten wir halt Eclipse.
Was mir dabei sehr fehlt: Eine komfortable Möglichkeit, ein GUI zu basteln.
Ich habe mich mal ein wenig mit Swing und dem AWT beschäftigt und auch Fensterchen bis auf den Schirm gekriegt.
Aber das ist mir noch zuviel "Ballast". Da ich nur für mich privat programmiere, erlaube ich mir, meinen Arbeitsstil genau andersherum zu machen, als man das immer so schön an der Uni lernt:
Erst mache ich das GUI, dann wird programmiert (und das GUI verbessert und erweitert).
Normal wäre ja angesagt, erst mal den "Bauplan" zu machen.... DFDs, UML-Diagrams,EPK, Datenmodell....
leuchtet mir auch alles ein. Da ich aber nur in meiner Freizeit programmiere und insofern immer an 1-Mann-Projekten arbeite, werden die Programme erstens nie komplett fertig (aber IMMER so, daß die Grundfunktionalität geht) und zweitens sind sie klein, das ich keinen großartigen Bauplan brauche. ...aber doch so, daß es schon einer IDE bedarf.

Ich glaube gehört zu haben, daß beim JBuilder das fensterln schon ein wenig ausgearbeiteter sein soll - aber das es nicht kostenlos ist. Stimmt das? (jetzt sag bitte nicht: Les' nach und such' selbst...).
Ds NetBeans hat sich bei mir irgendwie am Rande meiner Wahrnehmung von selbst installiert, aber NetBeans klang vom Name her für mich ein wenig zuviel nach verteilten Applikationen. Sowas mache ich in meinen 1-Mann-Projekten ja nicht.

Bye,
oliver


----------



## AlArenal (6. Feb 2004)

Das mit dem GUI war auch einer der Gründe, warum ich weiter nach einem RAD-Tool gesucht habe. Das die mit SWT nun auch noch eine eigene GUI-Lib verwenden, macht es auch nicht einfacher. Netbeans hat mit verteilten Anwendungen nichts zu tun. Woher der Namen kommt, weiß ich nicht, aber so wie Eclipse ursprünglich ein geschenktes Projekt von IBM war/ist, ist Netbeans ein Geschenk von Sun an die Community - und darin lässt sich auch schön fensterln und Plugins bis in den Bereich Java3D gibts auch.

Das Nonplusultra ist sicher der JBuilder von Borland, die den Entwicklungszyklus derzeit auf ein Jahr heruntergeschraubt haben. Heftige Frequenz, wenn man mal den Preis berücksichtigt. Borland bietet den JBuilder in verschiedenen Darreichungsformen an, darunter auch einer freien Version, der der GUI-Builder fehlt. Allerdings kann man sich die Enterprise Edition auch so bei denen runterladen. Es handelt sich dann um eine 30-Tage-Version, die anschließend automatisch eine freie Version ist (mit den entsprechenden Funktionseinschränkungen).

www.netbeans.org
www.borland.com


Im Grunde war es das dann auch schon aus dem Reich der ausgewachsenen und im blühenden Leben stehenden Entwicklungsplattformen, wenn man von MS mal absieht, womit ich noch gar nichts zu tun hatte.

Aber Swing ohne GUI-Builder ist echt ein Krampf. Ich habe bis eben in den Sourcen eines Programmes fuckeln müssen, dass ohne sowas entstanden ist und dann hockste da, mit dem JFC Swing Tutorial von Sun bewaffnet und liest erstmal nach, wie das alles war und studierst den  Code hunderte von Malen, änderst hier und da was und fluchst nicht ganz so still und nicht ganz so leise vor dich hin... 

Und was die arbeitsweise bei Projekten angeht, hängt das immer stark vom Projekt ab. Ich bin auch ein recht visueller Mensch und für die für mich überschaubaren Sachen habe ich recht schnell ein recht genaues Bild im Kopf wie die Datenbank und wie das Userinterface aussehen sollen und wie ich das Ganze objekttechnisch zusammen bringe.

Daheim habe ich auf meiner Linux-Büchse u.a. einen CVS-Server laufen, da ich seit zwei Wochen mit einem Freund in PHP und MySQL an einem Browser-Game sitze. Bisher gibt es noch überhaupt kein GUI, nichtmal für uns, aber schon eine ganze Reihe von Klassen mit allerlei Arschabwicherfunktionen. Dabei ich bin sowas wie der Chefdesigner, weil ich eigentlich nie wirklich der Hardcore-Progger war, sondern einfach nur Interesse an Techniken und Programmdesign hatte/habe. So komme ich am lebenden Objekt dazu mich in den neuesten Neuerungen von PHP einzuarbeiten und meinem alten Schulfreund und Kommolitonen noch einiges beizubringen, denn Programmcode von Studenten ist mal echt grausam..


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2004)

> Netbeans hat mit verteilten Anwendungen nichts zu tun.


Wieder was gelernt. Nomen ist doch nicht omen. Denkst du, es ist von der Handhabung her angenehmer als Eclipse?
Vielleicht sollte ich ja umsteigen, bevor ich erfahrunsmäßig zu sehr an Eclipse gebunden bin?



> Netbeans ein Geschenk von Sun an die Community


Dann sind die ja genauso nett wie BigBlue. Na ja, Sonnengott Larry scheint ja auch sonst nicht uncool zu sein.



> und Plugins bis in den Bereich Java3D gibts auch



ooooh, dann könnte das ja was für mich sein. Im Job sind bei uns eher DBs angesagt.
Aber privat habe ich einen gewissen Grafikfimmel. Pixel machen ist das größte.
Eines meiner immer viel zu langsam in die Tat umgesetzten Spaßprojekte ist die Nutzung von Bills 3D-APIs.
Da schlägt sogar der Laie zumindest bis in die Nähe der Grafikkarte durch. Das finde ich echt geil.



> die anschließend automatisch eine freie Version ist (mit den entsprechenden Funktionseinschränkungen).


hmmm, und der fehlt dann, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, der GUI-Builder?
Was kostet denn der gute JBuilder in der Anfänger-Darreichungsform (sehr schöner Begriff!) aber mit GUI-Builder?



> Im Grunde war es das dann auch schon aus dem Reich der ausgewachsenen und im blühenden Leben stehenden Entwicklungsplattformen, wenn man von MS mal absieht, womit ich noch gar nichts zu tun hatte.


Oh, so ähnlich habbich auch mal gedacht. Auf der Arbeit hat man bei uns jetzt Uniface. Da hatte ich vorher noch nie was von gehört. Nach eigenem Bekunden ist das wohl eine 4GL. Das hat eine eigene Sprach, wohl ein Basic-Dialekt, und die Entwickler kloppen da in kürzester Zeit RIESIGE funktionsfähige GUIs mit fetter DB-Anbindung zusammen.
Der Hardcore-Informatiker würde wahrscheinlich jammern, daß das nicht so edel und stilistisch wertvoll ist.
Aber da das ganze eher "industriell" produzierte, relativ spezielle Software ist, kommt es drauf an, daß es vor allem eine gute Preis-Leistung-Relation hat und größere Projekte ermöglicht.
Aber das ist für aus Privatleute-Sicht irre teuer und auch vom Systemaufbau halbwegs anspruchsvoll. Demoversionen gibt's natürlich auch nicht.
Die Sachen von MS sind handhabungstechnisch wirklich angenehm und man lernt relativ fix.



> Daheim habe ich auf meiner Linux-Büchse u.a. einen CVS-Server laufen, da ich seit zwei Wochen mit einem Freund in PHP und MySQL an einem Browser-Game sitze.



Ich weiß nicht mal, was ein CVS-Server ist. Aber wenn ihr das erste Pixel schiebt, würde ich es gerne mal sehen.



> denn Programmcode von Studenten ist mal echt grausam


  
Na, dann müßtest du meinen mal sehen... ich schätze, du würdest was an dich kriegen.
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal testweise versucht, in VB6 etwas Grafisches objektorientiert zu basteln. Ist natürlich vom Nutzungsaspekt etwas völlig überflüssiges, aber war auch nur um zu sehen, wie das geht. Hat auch geklappt.
Wenn den Code ein C++-Mensch sieht... Gute Nacht.




[/quote]


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2004)

noch ein Nachtrag: Das kann man oben falsch verstehen.
Das Uniface ist natürlich nicht von MS, sondern von Compuware.
Wenn ich MS sage, heißt das aus meiner Lage im Zusammenhang mit Programmieren immer VB6.
Da haben natürlich auch andere Sachen im Angebot. Das .net muß schon ein Knaller sein.


----------



## AlArenal (6. Feb 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieder was gelernt. Nomen ist doch nicht omen. Denkst du, es ist von der Handhabung her angenehmer als Eclipse?
> Vielleicht sollte ich ja umsteigen, bevor ich erfahrunsmäßig zu sehr an Eclipse gebunden bin?



Ich denke man sollte sich alles mal angeschaut haben und dann entscheiden.



> Dann sind die ja genauso nett wie BigBlue. Na ja, Sonnengott Larry scheint ja auch sonst nicht uncool zu sein.



Naja, bis Larry mal die Sourcen der Datenbank rausrückt ist es sicher noch was hin. Aber Scotts Keynotes auf irgendwelchen Konferenzen in Richtung MS sind immerwieder lustig 



> die anschließend automatisch eine freie Version ist (mit den entsprechenden Funktionseinschränkungen).


hmmm, und der fehlt dann, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, der GUI-Builder?
Was kostet denn der gute JBuilder in der Anfänger-Darreichungsform (sehr schöner Begriff!) aber mit GUI-Builder?
[/quote]

Weiß ich gar net, weil ich den privat net nutze. Aber du dürftest die Wahl zwischen teuer, sehr teuer und unbezahlbar teuer haben.  Was sagt denn deren Webshop? Die haben doch sicher einen...



> Oh, so ähnlich habbich auch mal gedacht. Auf der Arbeit hat man bei uns jetzt Uniface. Da hatte ich vorher noch nie was von gehört. Nach eigenem Bekunden ist das wohl eine 4GL. Das hat eine eigene Sprach, wohl ein Basic-Dialekt, und die Entwickler kloppen da in kürzester Zeit RIESIGE funktionsfähige GUIs mit fetter DB-Anbindung zusammen.



Ich musste letztes Jahr auch ein halbes Jahr mit 4GL rumhantieren. Das Teil war wie kastriertes Pascal (und Pascal konnte ich noch nie ausstehen, Gruß an Dr. Wirth nach Zürich) und DB-zugriffe erfolgten mit wilden Schlüsseln und Dateien über deren Nummern. Das war so was von krank.. war eben SQL-verwöhnt...



> Ich weiß nicht mal, was ein CVS-Server ist. Aber wenn ihr das erste Pixel schiebt, würde ich es gerne mal sehen.



Ein Versionskontrollsystem. Ich schiebe meine Änderungen hoch, die anderen Coder ihre und das Ding verwaltet automatisch die gemachten Unterschiede in den Dateien. Ich kann jederzeit einen beliebigen alten Stand einer belieibigen Datei zurückholen oder mir Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Versionen einer Datei anschauen und und und. Sehr nützlich, wenn man alleine an etwas arbeitet und ziemlich geil, wenn man zu mehreren an demselben Projekt strickt.



> Na, dann müßtest du meinen mal sehen... ich schätze, du würdest was an dich kriegen.
> Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal testweise versucht, in VB6 etwas Grafisches objektorientiert zu basteln. Ist natürlich vom Nutzungsaspekt etwas völlig überflüssiges, aber war auch nur um zu sehen, wie das geht. Hat auch geklappt.
> Wenn den Code ein C++-Mensch sieht... Gute Nacht.



jaja, manche haben einen schlechten Stil und andere nichtmal den.. 
Ich bin mittlerweile Programmierästhet, was oft auch oft genug zuviel Zeit verschlingt, weil man etwas noch einfacher und eleganter lösen möchte. In Schönheit sterben will ich 




[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Guest (7. Feb 2004)

Ja, das mit dem anschauen stimmt. Ich wollte jetzt mal das aus Versehen mitinstallierte NetBeans angucken.
Ging aber nicht. War doch nur das Icon zum Installation-Starten angelegt. Bei der Installation gab's dann einen fetten Fehler.
Ich glaube, das guck ich mir nicht an.

Der BorlandWebshop sagt, der JBuilder kostet:
Personal Edition 17,40€ (oooh)
Developer 580€ (hmmm)
Enterprise 4050€ (schluck...)
Aber es wird aus den Beschreibungen nicht deutlich, ob jeweils ein GUI-Builder dabei ist.Ich weiß nämlich nicht, wie die den Benennen. Die Namen der Features verraten das jedenfalls nicht.

Die scheinst ja wirklich kein Pascal-Freund zu sein...... Der arme Dr. Wirth. :wink: 
Ein guter Kumpel von mir schwört allerdings auf Delphi. Der macht ansonsten aber irre viel mit C++.

Ja, 4GL-Tools... Die Jungs schimpfen auch immer. Aber irgendwie mögen sie das Uniface trotzdem.
Und schnell geht's wirklich.

Ah, jetzt weiß ich auch, was der CVS-Server macht. Das Uniface hat ein ähnliches Feature.



> Ich bin mittlerweile Programmierästhet, was oft auch oft genug zuviel Zeit verschlingt, weil man etwas noch einfacher und eleganter lösen möchte. In Schönheit sterben will ich


"Programmierästhet"... stimmt, der Begriff trifft es gut.
Ja, es geht IMMER noch einfacher und eleganter. Je eingedampfter und übersichtlicher das Werk am Schluß ist, desto befriedigender. Ich muß mich immer zwingen, irgendwann eine erreichte Lösung als o.k. zu akzeptieren.
Sonst käme ich nicht vom Fleck. "Abnehmender Grenzertrag", wie der BWLer so schön zu sagen pflegt. 8)


----------



## AlArenal (7. Feb 2004)

Ich hatte schon verschiedenen Versionen von Netbeans und hatte nie probleme mit der Installation. Es gibt mittlerweile schon auf java.sun.com ein Bundle, wenn man das aktuelle SDK ziehen will, in dem die aktuelle Netbeans-Version mit drin ist. Hier übrigens ein paar Screenshots:
http://www.netbeans.org/products/ide/screenshots.html

In der Personal Edition vom JBuilder ist kein GUI-Builder mit dabei. Die lässt sich auch kostenlos bei Borland downloaden. In der Enterprise Version ist dann aber auch alles Mögliche an Arschabwischerfunktionen schon dabei, auch Module zu Produkten von Drittanbietern bzw. auch ganze Produkte von Drittanbietern wie Oracle, Salesforce, xmlspy, ... dann drücke ich auf einen Knopf und habe in sekundenschnelle die UML für meinen Code geneiert, es sind verscgiedenen Clients als Beispiele für die Umsetzung verschiedener Technologien im Source dabei (Kreditkarten-Schnittstelle, der gute alte Online-Shop mit Warenkorb, ein Buchladen, ..., SQLJ Support ist dabei, und und und. Im Grunde deckt die Developer Edition dies aber auch alles ab, nur fehlen da halt einige Beispiele, Produkte von Drittanbietern und Schnittstellen für Sachen, die eh kaum einer braucht


----------



## Guest (10. Feb 2004)

Hi AlArenal !

Der JBuilder könnte was für mich sein. Aber 500undnochwasEuro.... ich muß es mir echt mal zum testen runterladen.
Vielleicht ist das ja dann derart klasse, daß ich's mir kaufe... an Weihnachten oder so.
Aber ich hege ja immer noch die Hoffnung, daß sich irgendwann irgendwer erbarmt, und einen GUI-Builder für Eclipse baut. Das wäre doch so eine richtig fordernde Aufgabe für die Swing-Götter.

Ansonsten habbich's getan, AlArenal: Ich habe das Sakrileg begangen!
Ich hab das MySQL jetzt an meine geliebtes VB angedockt! Und es funktioniert ganz prächtig.
Microsofts meets Freie Welt....


----------



## AlArenal (10. Feb 2004)

Ich hab letztens noch nen Bekannten über die Anbindung von MySQL an VB fluchen hören. Abgesehen würde mich nix dazu bringen in so einem Murks zu coden 

Also JBuilder ist schon ne schöne Sache, kann ich nur empfehlen. Wenn man es einrichten kann das Teil vom Chef zu bekommen, sollte man das tun. Ansonsten ist Netbeans jetzt aber als 3.6beta zu haben und ich habe mir eben die Änderung durchgelesen. Klingt alles very nice 

Übrigens:
Es gibt GUI-Builder-Plugins für Eclipse. Ein gutes für Swing und eines für SWT. Stand mal vor zwei Monaten oder so was in der iX, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Und weil ich ja nett bin, hatte ich seinerzeit den Kram runtergeladen, angeworfen und war von Eclipse direkt so dermaßen erschrocken und abgestoßen, dass ich mich mit Ekel davon abgewandt habe


----------



## Guest (11. Feb 2004)

> würde mich nix dazu bringen in so einem Murks zu coden



So richtig Murks ist es ja auch nicht. Das kommt immer drauf an, aus welcher Richtung man kommt.
Bir mir ging das, wie schon gesagt, mit einem 64er los. Dementsprechend habbich mir damals das dazugehörige Basic reingezogen und fand das damals echt klasse (ich wußte vorher garnix über Programmieren).
Dann ging der irgendwann irreparabel an den (... ja, Forum, ich weiß jetzt: das wird zensiert) und ich hatte paar Jahre nichts mit Computern am Hut. In der 12. Klasse gab's dann für Freiwillige einen Pascal-Kurs bei einem ekligen Mathelehrer. Das gefiel mir nicht so wirklich und ich hab's ganz schnell sein gelassen.
Dann hat mich das Programmieren erst wieder vor ca. 3 Jahren gepackt, aus der Not heraus, in Excel was automatisieren zu wollen. Und was gibt es da ??? Richtig, VBA - mit für den Zweck echt prima IDE. Irgendwann will man dann natürlich auch mal was machen, was "so richtig" läuft. Also nimmt man? Genau, VB. Der Lernaufwand von Excel-VBA nach VB ist natürlich nur minimal. Insofern war VB für mich nicht unbedingt Murks.
Klar, Java ist viel mehr "gradeaus". Ich hatte ja mal das Vergnügen eines Algo-Kurses an der Uni, der war mit Java als Beispiel-Sprache. Das ist schon nett. Man muß die eigene Denkweise ein bissl umstellen, aber dann ist es echt klasse. Wenn halt das mit dem GUI besser wäre....



> Wenn man es einrichten kann das Teil vom Chef zu bekommen, sollte man das tun.


Das wird leider nicht klappen. Bei uns gibt's kein Java. Ich bin ja nun auch kein Programmierer. So zu reinen Weiterbildungszwecken und Horizonterweiterung der Mitarbeiter wär der JBuilder wohl auch ein wenig teuer.
Wäre ja quasi mein Privatvergnügen.

Ja, das mit dem GUI-Plugin hat mir ein Kollege auch schon erzählt. Aber er meinte, er hätte mal bei Google danach gesucht und zumindest bei seiner Schnellsuche nichts gefunden.
Die iX haben wir in der Firma abonniert. Ich muß mal reingucken, da wird ja genaueres stehen.
Ob jetzt Swing oder AWT ist natürlich auch so eine Frage. Wie stehst du dazu?



> und war von Eclipse direkt so dermaßen erschrocken und abgestoßen, dass ich mich mit Ekel davon abgewandt habe


Hm, so richtig übersichtlich ist es wirklich nicht. Die MS-Sachen finde ich doch angenehmer. Aber vom Funktionsumfang her braucht es sich nicht verstecken, und ich wette, ich habe nicht mal die Oberfläche angekratzt.
Aber wenn du den JBuilder kennst und wirklich von Eclipse erschrocken und abgestoßen warst... solte ich mir den wirklich mal angucken. Mal schauen.


----------



## AlArenal (11. Feb 2004)

Ich habe eigentlich einen in Teilen recht ähnlichen Werdegang. Der 64er kam und es ging los mit dem Programmieren. Zu der Zeit habe ich alles mögliche gelesen, auch viele Sachen, die ich nicht wirklich gebrauchen konnte. Wälzer über XLisp, Prolog, UNIX System V, Assembler... Dann kam irgendwann der PC und die Schülerversion vom Borland Turbo C++ 3.0. Pascal fand ich immer eine Graus und dabei ist es bis heute auch geblieben. Ein wirklich guter Coder war ich eigentlich nie - oder vielleicht vergleiche ich mich immer mit den falschen Leuten 
Aber das Anwendungsdesign udn Datenbankdesign hat mir immer Spaß gemacht, Userinterfaces im Web und in Apps und und und

Mittlerweile, wo ich auch berufsmäßig endlich mit Java arbeiten muss/darf komme ich da halt mehr und mehr rein und je mehr man reinkommt, desto besser. Sicher ist es auch hilfreich Vorwissen zu haben und direkt in ein Projekt einzusteigen, dass auf einem Open Source Projekt aufsetzt. Dadurch sind schonmal gurndlegende Strukturen logisch und gut dokumentiert, so kann man sich orientieren und verfällt nicht in irgendwelchen Spaghetti-Code. Stil ist eine Frage von zeit und Erfahrung. Mittlerweile schreibe ich auch erst Kommentare und code dann. Die eigene Denke muss sich halt mal ans neue Umfeld gewöhnen und mit der Zeit wird alles immer klarer.. aber vom Durchblick bin ich noch was weg.

Am Besten bin ich derzeit zweifelsohne noch immer in objektorientiertem PHP.

Was das mit dem Java-Gui angeht, gibt es für mich einzig und ausschließlich Swing. Das hat technische Gründe (AWT wird eben nur noch als geschichtlicher Ballast mitgeführt und Swing kann einfach mehr), als auch optische (da wären wir wieder bei der Ästethik). Und zu Swing gehört jaauch noch viel mehr als nur das, was man sehen kann. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich aus diesen Gründen mit dem AWT auch nie abgegeben. Wenn ich schon beginne mich mit einer Technik auseinanderzusetzen, dann möchte ich auch einigermaßen up-to-date sein.

Beim Coding für Mobiel Devices hab ich mitbekommen, ruled dann wieder AWT, aber da ich derzeit nix dafür code, habe ich auch diesbezüglich keine Verwendung für AWT.


----------



## Guest (11. Feb 2004)

Ist doch echt merkwürdig das für den Mobil-Kram das AWT genommen wird.
Aber wenn das Swing neuer ist, darf man ja schon davon ausgehen, dass es etwas ausgearbeiteter ist.

Ich hab mich eben mal in dem Plugin-Bereich es Forums rumgetrieben.
Es scheint ein paar GUI-Plugins zu geben, wovon einige aber wohl RICHTIG scheisse sein sollen. Da stehen nämlich die comments von Leuten, die die jeweils ausprobiert haben, und dem einen hat es wohl seine komplette Eclipse-Installation zerschossen.Aber da ist eins dabei - Jigloo - was wohl halbwegs was her macht und für noncommercial frei ist. Leider geht die verlinkte Seite nicht, bzw. es geht schon, ist aber nur eine einzelne Seite mit einem hübsch designten  "hier gibt's bald was neues".
Mal sehen. Ich werde den Google gleich mal dazu befragen.


----------



## AlArenal (11. Feb 2004)

Gibts bei Eclipse keine Seite mit empfohlenen Plugins?


----------



## Guest (11. Feb 2004)

habbich noch nicht geguckt.
ich hab mir eben mal das jigloo runtergeladen, war aber bisher zu blöd, das zu installieren.
hierhin kopieren, dahin kopieren. es merkt auch, daß es was neues gibt, aber das verläuft sich alles im nirgendwo. bullshit.
im moment finde ich das eclipse mal wieder leicht zum kotzen.
es ist mir nicht möglich, ein plugin zu installieren. obwohl ich nicht auf den kopf gefallen bin. sowas hasse ich.
ich könnte grade ausflippen.


----------



## AlArenal (11. Feb 2004)

Das waren auch meine Erfahrungen.

Ich sage zwar immer "Wenns einfach wär, könnts jeder.", aber irgendwann ist es auch mal schön, wenn etwas einfach nur funktioniert.


----------



## Vatar (16. Feb 2004)

*EDIT*


----------



## Guest (20. Feb 2004)

Vatar editiert kryptisch vor sich hin.


----------

